# animierte gif-DAteien erstellen



## tomschor (9. August 2003)

Hallo,
ich bin neu mit imageready unterwegs und würde gerne animierte gifs erstellen. wer kann mir da weiter helfen.
Danke


----------



## Quitte (9. August 2003)

Hi tomschor!

Also dafür hab ich hier schonmal ein Thema gesehn ... hier :

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials7637.html


----------



## Mythos007 (9. August 2003)

Hallo tomschor,

schau Dir am besten auch einmal diesen Link zu dem Thema durch:

 => BrAlpha Bildbearbeitungen

In diesem Sinne noch viel erfolg bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------

